
Soma, Spice and Substance D: A History of Drugs in Science Fiction - benbreen
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/soma-spice-and-substance-d-a-history-of-drugs-in-science-fiction
======
DonHopkins
Dick also wrote mesmerizingly about Can-D and Chew-Z in "The Three Stigmata of
Palmer Eldritch".

And of course there was Stelazine from "Faith of Our Fathers", which was
actually an anti-hallucinogen.

The 10 Greatest Mind-Altering Drugs and Drinks in Science Fiction :
[http://www.therobotsvoice.com/2009/04/the_10_greatest_mind-a...](http://www.therobotsvoice.com/2009/04/the_10_greatest_mind-
altering_drugs_and_drinks_in.php)

"While the drug of choice for author Philip K. Dick ran the gamut of uppers,
his 1965 Nebula-nominated novel The Three Stigmata of Palmer Eldritch featured
two distinct hallucinogens: Can-D and Chew-Z. Can-D is used by colonists to
“translate” themselves into the Barbie-style “Perky Pat” layouts where they
either become Perky Pat or her boyfriend, Walt. While in this shared-
hallucination, users can leave behind their dismal existence and act out an
idealized, “swell” version of life on Earth. P.P. Layouts, the company behind
Perky Pat, is also the manufacturer of the “illegal” Can-D. P.P. gets some
competition when Palmer Eldritch is rescued from a crash on Pluto and returns
with an alien drug known as Chew-Z. Like Can-D, Chew-Z transports the user
into an alternate reality but the difference is that Eldritch plays puppet
master to these hallucinations. The book spirals in and out of reality and
hellish hallucinations until the memorable last trip."

~~~
grownseed
"The Three Stigmata of Palmer Eldritch" is a fascinating book, as so much of
P.K. Dick's stuff is.

Another interesting drug, or rather drug system, is the one used by enhanced
Culture people in Iain M. Banks' amazing novels. People are modified to the
extent that they can secrete a number of different drugs at will, or
"glanding", which allows them to get high/drunk and sober again among other
things.

------
5laton
So many great examples to choose from. PKD might have been the most creative
in this area - Can-D is one of his most striking creations, but another
interesting one is KR-3 in Flow My Tears, The Policeman Said.

~~~
steveax
Not to mention the Mood Organ in Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep.

[https://law.stanford.edu/2012/11/01/lawandbiosciences-2012-1...](https://law.stanford.edu/2012/11/01/lawandbiosciences-2012-11-01-biosci-
fi-do-androids-dream-of-electric-sheep-philip-k-dick-1968/)

------
wavefunction
Another great one was Nuke from Robocop.

~~~
lobo_tuerto
Don't forget Slo-Mo from Dredd!

------
bane
meh, 1984 just used alcohol

and the article completely misses the coffee references in Dune

